# Permit Required?



## Rick18071 (Dec 29, 2021)

Would you require a permit for this? I wouldn't if the axles and wheels were still on it but without them i'm not sure.


----------



## Beniah Naylor (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes.

How is it anchored down? Will it rack because they have cut massive garage doors in the side? What about zoning regulations?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes, I would


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> Would you require a permit for this?


Yes it would have to be permitted prior to existing. 

Also check to see it IBC 2018 Appendix N has been adopted, this may allow the structure to be in compliance.

There is a company near us taking these containers and modifying them into bank buildings. They look pretty nice, and hard to tell that they are containers. They do a nice jobe with the modifications.

Your photo does not look like they meet any energy codes!


----------



## ICE (Dec 29, 2021)

If it made it through plan check it would require a permit.


----------



## Sifu (Dec 29, 2021)

yes


----------



## tbz (Dec 29, 2021)

I guess my questions are it looks like its old, just because the wood ramps are new, can you establish when it became part of the landscape?

Once I knew when it arrived at its current place, I would then verify that against the requirements in the AHJ at that time.

IF permitting was required, then move forward, but yes to a permit under current PA requirements, maybe no depending on when it became part of the landscape.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 30, 2021)

This was not in my area. I think I would require a permit I just wanted to know what others thought.


----------

